

California tries to Mandate Retirement Savings for Private Workers - wikiburner
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/07/25/california-tries-to-mandate-retirement-savings-for-private-workers/

======
dragonwriter
The Fox News story is not true. The plan at issue [1] is not mandatory, it is
individual worker opt-out. [2]

[1]
[http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?...](http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201120120SB1234)
[2] [http://mediamatters.org/blog/2013/07/26/fox-falsely-
claims-c...](http://mediamatters.org/blog/2013/07/26/fox-falsely-claims-ca-
workers-will-be-forced-in/195082)

